# What’s this caterpillar?



## El_cesped (6 mo ago)

I found this guy on the patio, cruising along on a rainy, 50 degree day in Zone 7 (near Knoxville). Searches on the interwebs didn’t turn up anything that looked similar, so I thought I’d turn to our resident experts. Does it look familiar to anybody?


----------

